# The Swordsman and the Cat



## Tgace (Oct 12, 2005)

http://www.rubinghscience.org/zen/cat1.html



> THERE was once a swordsman called Shôken, who was very much annoyed by a furious rat in his house.  The rat was bold enough to come out of its hiding place even in the daytime, doing all kinds of mischief.  Shôken made his pet cat go after it, but she was not its equal, and being bitten by it, she ran away screaming.  The swordsman now hired some of the neighbouring cats noted for their skill and courage in catching rats.  They were let loose against the rat.  Crouching in a corner, it watched the cats approach it and furiously attacked them one after another.  The cats were terrified and all beat a retreat.
> 
> The master became desperate and tried to kill the rat himself.  Taking up his wooden sword he approached it, but every effort of the experienced swordsman proved ineffectual, for the rat dodged his sword so skillfully that it seemed to be flying through the air like a bird or even lightning.  Before Shôken could follow its movement, it had already made a successful leap at his head.  He was perspiring heavily and finally decided to give up the chase.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 12, 2005)

That's awesome.


----------



## Eldritch Knight (Oct 13, 2005)

I like it. Good example of mushin.


----------



## MA-Caver (Oct 13, 2005)

:asian:


Very nice.


----------

